# E&K Farm kidding thread! Twin doelings!



## neener92 (Dec 31, 2012)

Three weeks til kids are born! YAY!

I have three boer does due around Jan 19 and one nubian! Two have kidded before and two are ff's.
They were bred to my red paint boer/nub buck so I'm hoping for some color...and does! I wouldn't be upset if they all had does!

Well, I'll get on to the fun part....pictures!

This is April, she is about 8 years old...maybe older this is her 4th kidding.
The first picture makes her look awful, but you can see how big her belly is...I think she's carrying trips!










This is Gabrielle, she is about 3 years old and this is her second kidding.
The first picture is Gab and her spotted doeling 'Rin' from '12. Hoping for more spots or color from Gab this kidding!








I know, I know...Gab has awful udder attachment, and teat structure, but I'm working on that. She was my second boer doe and is kinda special to me, so I'm gonna just keep her and breed her.





Naleigh, my first nubian, and her first time kidding!  I'm really hoping for a doe from her, I'll probably keep it to have another milker.












Another pic of Na from the rear, she has a cute udder!





Avlynn, I think she is a boer/kiko. She's pretty crazy so couldn't get any better pics. This is her first kidding!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Dec 31, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for lots of pink for you ! Any pics of your buck ?


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

So exciting!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 1, 2013)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Crossing my fingers for lots of pink for you ! Any pics of your buck ?


Here's the buck 'Jackson'. He isn't the best looking, but I'm almost 100% sure he's got nub in him, he was really tall!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 2, 2013)

Today we made a warming barrel like 20kids made, only ours is plastic not metal. We had metal barrels but we use those to store feed in. I'll get pics as soon as I can... I'm getting really excited for kids!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

hello: Can't wait to see your baby pictures.   The spots on Rin are so unique.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are a few more pictures. I was taking some of the warming barrel and the kidding pens and took some of the goats too.....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 3, 2013)

The doe on the right in the last couple of photos is getting quite the belly on her.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 3, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> The doe on the right in the last couple of photos is getting quite the belly on her.


That's Gabrielle, her udder and vulva are noticeably larger today than yesterday. Those first pics I took of her didn't show how large she really is.

You can see Grace is in the hay feeder...she's a little rip! lol


----------



## neener92 (Jan 4, 2013)

neener92 said:
			
		

> TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2013)

I was checking out your website, you are doing a good job with it.  Can't wait to see some kid pictures.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 12, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I was checking out your website, you are doing a good job with it.  Can't wait to see some kid pictures.


Thanks 20! I've been trying to keep it simple and updated.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 12, 2013)

April is doing some heavy breathing! Maybe she will kid soon!  She was the first doe bred...I think. If she kids today she will be kidding at 145 days? Dog got a hold of my notebook and did a number on it so I don't have the date bred anymore.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 12, 2013)

neener92 said:
			
		

> April is doing some heavy breathing! Maybe she will kid soon!  She was the first doe bred...I think. If she kids today she will be kidding at 145 days? Dog got a hold of my notebook and did a number on it so I don't have the date bred anymore.


   The dog ate my homework.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 24, 2013)

That dog is a stinker for sure! The same day he had the nerve to go after one of my guineas and I was standing there watching him! Ugh..sometimes all my animals go crazy on me, and normally its all at once! LOL!

Well, none of the goats popped! Ugh, I was sure April was gonna go Monday night when it was like 4 degrees! Nope...she's a trickster. I'm guessing the first breeding they didn't take which would have been August 23 was when I saw April bred. I don't remember which was after her but it was like one a day for four days it seemed. They are gonna make me go nuts. It's a good thing the days I had to go do stuff dad was home, my boyfriends grandmother passed away Friday night and he had to be back at collage Sunday, had to come back home Monday evening and it was just a mess...they had ample opportunity to pop them suckers out and they didn't! I even told the little buggers I wasn't going to be here and no one was gonna be watching you, perhaps dad took the kid watching too seriously and went to check them ever 5 seconds? I'd imagine that might have been the problem...LOL.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wishing you a great kidding season with lots of pink!


----------



## Missy (Jan 24, 2013)

Thinking PINK PINK PINK for you


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for thinking pink for me! 

As I was watching the goats eat this morning I noticed April's ligs were gone...like could see they were completely sunken in, so I went to feel them and I could practically touch my fingers around her backbone.....

Avlynn wouldn't eat breakfast, she came in with all the goats and stood there watching them eat for a little then she walked out of the barn and laid in a pile of hay by the hay feeder. This is the first time she has ever missed a meal that I can think of.

Neither goats udders have boomed, still waiting.....................


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2013)

Avlynn had twins and April is pushing.....


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Woo Hoooooo!!!!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2013)

Avlynn had twin doelings! One is gorgeous and spotted the other is solid white (I think).

April is still working on it!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 26, 2013)

Lucky duck!  Congrats on your doelings


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2013)

April is starting to worry me. Her udder is huge but not tight and she has been laying in the barn since about 2 or 3, she does get up and move but just to another spot to lay down. I made her get up when I went to check on her and she acts like her back legs are stiff, she also looks scrunched up.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she actively pushing?


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Is she actively pushing?


I don't think, at first I thought so but now she just seems to be very uncomfortable, though ever now and then she would yell at her belly, not like she was in pain just mehh at her belly a little.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2013)

Wishing you good luck! Sounds like she is talking to her kid/kids. If she isn't actively pushing yet and no kid is coming I wouldn't start to worry yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 26, 2013)

April is still acting odd. She acts like she can't hardly walk now, I get her up and try to make her walk and she just wants to lay back down. She's got lots of goop coming out, I might have seen a push.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 27, 2013)

If theres goop dont leave her side !


----------



## neener92 (Jan 27, 2013)

April had trips. Two does and a buck!

I took the blow drier down there to hurry up their drying process and April was licking the blow drier. When I went in front of her to pick up one of the kids she started licking my head....she's such a wonderful momma! I think I am going to retire her and let her live out her life here. I'm too attached to her to sell her, and I think she really might be older than I originally thought. Plus she has bad feet since she had never had a decent foot trim til I actually got into goats and did some research. She has a special place in my heart since my grandpa got her for me when I was younger. 

I hope all of that makes sense, it's 2am and I'm using my phone.... Night y'all!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

after some sleep... we need pics!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 27, 2013)

Can't wait to see them!  Hope you got some rest.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 27, 2013)

congrat's on all the babies, can't wait for pics.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats!!  Can't wait to see them.


----------



## cindyg (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats, isn't it exciting?!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 27, 2013)

Poor April is still having some troubles, dad is thinking the babies were on a nerve or something of that sort. She is eating and drinking...sucked (literally) down some molasses and corn syrup. When I go to check babies I make her get up and try walking a bit. Babies are doing well!

Took weights on the kids, Avlynns spotted doeling is 6lbs her white one is 8lbs....Aprils white doeling is 9 and a half pounds, traditional is 7 and a half pounds and the buckling is 10lbs. All the kids are 1x1 teated...both Avlynn, April, and Jackson are all 1x1 teated. Naleigh's kid/s should be 1x1 We will see what I get out of GabxJackson, Gab is a clean 3x2 (I think).

Naleigh's udder is large...not quite a boom but I'd imagine it will by 2am...LOL! Stinkers like makin' me nutsy!

And for the best part....PICTURES! 

Avlynn and her spotted doeling. If you remember Rin and Siggy from last year they are Avlynn's sisters, they had the same dad. This spotted girls reminds me of Rin (Rin, Siggy and this girl all look like they sat in paint! Adorable!) although she is 1x1 teated and Rin is I think 3x2. Avlynn's babies have very boer shaped heads...I LOVE IT!







I don't know what is up with this, but I can't get the pictures turned...ugh! Oh well, you get the idea....they are stinkin' adorable!






April and her babies....





And Naleigh's udder...


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 27, 2013)

all Very nice I like the little brown and white spotted one.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

glad mommas and babies are doing well!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Naleigh had twins (She totally looked like she was only carrying one!) a doeling and buckling...and they're a pretty good size. The doeling looks like Naleigh and the buckling looks like Jackson.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, you are getting quite the herd going.  Congrats.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 29, 2013)

Here are Naleigh's babies. Gabrielle is the last to kid....waiting for and udder boom!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 29, 2013)

That is just showing off, A spotted doeling.  Congrats on more healthy kids.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations on more beautiful kids!!!!  And you're getting a fair number of girls


----------



## neener92 (Jan 29, 2013)

I guess technically I'd have two spotted doelings.  She was just born yesterday and I can't wait to breed her to Inman....LOL!

I am at 7 kids...2 bucklings and 5 doelings...I'm pretty happy with that! Now is Gab can come through for me with at least one nicely colored doeling.

I'm planning on keeping the two spotted doelings and April's traditional (she does have a darker spot on her, you can kinda tell in the picture of her, momma and siblings). Now hopefully they turn out decent looking.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> That is just showing off, A spotted doeling.  Congrats on more healthy kids.


   too cute!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 30, 2013)

Gab had twins, a doeling and buckling. She must have got confused baking them, the buckling is a gorgeous spotted/paint and the doeling is traditional. The doeling is and interesting color though. They are huge compared to the rest of the kids!

I'm up to 9 kids!  

I'll get some updated/better pics of all the kids. They are freakin' adorable!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 30, 2013)

congrats on your new babies.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to go!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 30, 2013)

Gabs buckling weighed 13lbs!  Told ya they looked huge! And boy is he handsome! I really want to keep him...guess time will tell if he is nice enough for me to keep...like I NEED two bucks. 

OH OH! Both are 1x1 teated! Awesome...Thanks Jackson!

Buckling....you can kinda tell his cap is light colored and the rest of the spots on his body are darker...really neat looking guy.






Oh dear...the more I look at the pics of him the more handsome he looks! You can see were the darker color starts before is shoulder...that little white spot makes it stick out more. I think I'm in love with a goat! lol! 





Here's the doeling...she's cute!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww, so cute. I agree that little guy is very handsome. Great color!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 31, 2013)

That buckling from Gab and Jackson, might be a nice replacement for Jackson. He will probably still throw color and 1x1 teats, but have a little more rearend and bone than jackson did.  And woudld be company for Inman.  Are your 3 yearling does starting to look pregnant?


----------



## neener92 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks 2goats8kids!

20, I'm really thinking about it! I hope he does turn out a little better in the back end than Jackson...I'll just have to get more does so I have a good reason to keep him... LOL  I'm sure he would throw some neat colored kids..Gab has some color to her, all her kids have had spots...all 4 that is.  The doeling has a brown spot on her udder. I was thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea to keep him as a friend for Inman. I'm no expert but I THINK they are look pregnant. I'm really paranoid about them not being big enough though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 31, 2013)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Thanks 2goats8kids!
> 
> 20, I'm really thinking about it! I hope he does turn out a little better in the back end than Jackson...I'll just have to get more does so I have a good reason to keep him... LOL  I'm sure he would throw some neat colored kids..Gab has some color to her, all her kids have had spots...all 4 that is.  The doeling has a brown spot on her udder. I was thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea to keep him as a friend for Inman. I'm no expert but I THINK they are look pregnant. I'm really paranoid about them not being big enough though.


I hear you.    from your webiste pictures, gracie looks like she has grown. Is she still so timid?


----------



## neener92 (Jan 31, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is growing nicely, the three younger girls are about the same size as Avlynn...maybe a hair smaller. I upped their feed to three cups hopefully that helps. Gracie seem a little better now that I don't have the creep feed area down (I had to use them for kidding pens). I've been penning all the goats in the barn at night so she has to be around them. Gabrielle especially hates Grace. Darn goats...why can't they just get along?! It would make feeding a lot easier!

The does look thinner than I'd like, I'm gonna try to get them up to 6 cups a feed a day, two cups corn, three cups pellets and one or two cups oats... Not sure on that one yet. I'll have that separated into two feedings.

Oh, and I will have to say Gabrielle's kids legs seem stronger than all the others.... I didn't feed the 4G crumbles.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 31, 2013)

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our vet loves rolled, steamed oats. Says he prefers it over the corn.  I would not go over 2 cups of corn a day.  But it sounds like you have a good plan. Sounds like thin goats are popular in our area. LOL.  I was talking to someone else that said they have heard that from several farms.  
I have found that the goats born on your farm from the orginal does on your farm are often way more dominant than new bloodlines that you brought in. Dancer and Aunt B still give me a heck of a time and Little B, out of Aunt B is just as bad.  Little b started following me around at feeding time, so we started penning her separate so she could get her own feed.  So annoying. I have enough feeder space for 40 goats, and yet I am having to baby some of them in a herd of 20.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 31, 2013)

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you feel you had a fair amount of weak legs from not feeding the 4G? is that what you mean? or you fed it to everyone except Gabriels and her kids look better, even though she didn't have any 4G?


----------



## neener92 (Jan 31, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see if our feed store has rolled steamed oats...they don't have very good stuff there! I tried getting a bag of rabbit feed Tuesday, they are out til Monday! I've been feeding the bunnies ear corn and greens plus hay til they get feed in.  I plan on only feeding two cups of corn...I wouldn't really call it a whole cup of corn, there is ground hay in there and parts of the cob. They must be! I've been trying to feed mine like pigs too, here I though I was feeding too much! They have really good second cut green hay 24/7, a protein bucket and loose minerals...I don't know what the deal is. Maybe they need a worming?

Yea, they are definitely more dominant! I have to separate all mine but the three younger does, but then I have to stand there and make sure Siggy (April's daughter) doesn't scare Rin and Grace away! Stinkers!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 31, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't feed 4G to any of them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

The kids are darling!!!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 31, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The kids are darling!!!


Thank Southern!


----------



## Missy (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats Beautiful kids you got there!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 5, 2013)

Avlynn's doelings, I'm not sure if I'm keeping either of them but I am really thinking about it, they are solid little things!






Two of April's kids, I think I am going to keep the peach colored doeling.









Naleigh's kids, I'm keeping the doeling we named her Nelleigh.









Gabrielle's kids, I'm keeping the doeling and maybee the buckling. I checked them last night they are very clean 2x2....I also checked Gab's doeling from last year 'Rin' she is a NASTY 3x2 the three are all together. I am seriously considering selling her as a bred doe since she is already bred. She's soo darn pretty.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

Such nice looking kids! I bet it is fun at your place right now. Kids jumping and playing and maaing!   :bun :bun :bun


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I like Avlynn's spotted doeling. How is she with sheep?


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 5, 2013)

I am blown away at all those cute kids. I am ignorant. What does 1x1, 2x2,teated,etc mean?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 5, 2013)

Great pictures Neener, the kids are looking so cute.  I really like them all, but I like GAbs the best.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, they are extremely fun to watch!

SheepGirl, I'm sure Avlynn's spotted girl would get along great with sheep! haha! She's a feisty little thing!

rinksgi, as an example, Rin has three teats on one side of her udder and two on the other...the normal is 1 teat per side. I'm not good at explaining things. 

20, Gabs are definitely my favs! Avlynn's white doeling is a pretty thick little stinker. 

I'm thinking of selling Siggy, too...?


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, I was kind of thinking that. Is it bad to have more than one teat on each side? I ask because when we bought our Nubian/Alpine doe last year, she had a buckling that came with her. The woman who sold her made a point in showing me that the buckling only had 1 teat on each side. My goat of unknown origin,Daisy, kidded almost 3 weeks ago and once I shaved her, I noticed she had a small undeveloped teat on each side in addition to her developed teats. I checked her baby girls and they have one teat on each side.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2013)

rinksgi said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was kind of thinking that. Is it bad to have more than one teat on each side? I ask because when we bought our Nubian/Alpine doe last year, she had a buckling that came with her. The woman who sold her made a point in showing me that the buckling only had 1 teat on each side. My goat of unknown origin,Daisy, kidded almost 3 weeks ago and once I shaved her, I noticed she had a small undeveloped teat on each side in addition to her developed teats. I checked her baby girls and they have one teat on each side.


this is very acceptable and common in meat goats,  not so much in dairy breeds.  Obviously, dairy breeds need to have nice udders that have large single teats on each side that are easy to milk.  I have heard of people saying they have a dairy breed with extra teats.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks. I don't know what breed exactly daisy is. I am sure it is a mix. She looks like ND is one contributor. The other others are open to debate. It must be larger breed and i am thinking it is a larger dairy because her teats are not small and she milks easy. The extra teats don't seem to affect her feeding the babies or milking. Her babies will not be for show,so i don't suppose it's a big deal.


----------



## neener92 (Feb 11, 2013)

Goats due in April.

Siggy... Still debating if I'm going to keep her or sell her. This isn't a good picture of her but she is a decent looking doe, nice big shoulders.





Rin... I'm really thinking of selling her, she has some nasty 2x3 teats.





Grace... She's from 20kids out of Goldman and Peaches. I love this doe!
This is a pic from awhile back...I can NEVER get a good picture of her because she's up my butt! This is the best I have.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 1, 2013)

Siggy had twins! A doe and a buck!


----------

